# NL wheels



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I upgraded from the machined SS 212 rims to a set of NL Venom wheels. I was tired of looking like every other bike out there, and these rims are sweet!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Love 'em. NL makes sick wheels


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

They have awesome wheels I have had the octanes for awhile now and no one around here has them so that makes it that much better


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I almost got those! They look awesome


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Those wheels are very niiiiccce.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, the look I was after is now complete, well for now anyways!


----------

